# My new blog about soapmaking!



## Zhuliya (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure this is the right section, so I apologize to the moderators if they have to move this topic somewhere else, but I wasn't really sure where or if I could post this at all.
Anyway, I just wanted to share with you the link to my newly created blog about soapmaking:

My Soapmaking Diary

It is non-commercial (I don't sell anything on it), its only purpose is to share my experience and the recipes I modify or make up for other soapmaker's use. I hope you'll visit it sometimes, and maybe find it a little useful or interesting. Please feel free to comment or leave your own ideas if you wish at the bottom of any of the posts.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice!  I'll be reading.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 27, 2011)

Love how your rebatch worked out :0) now following


----------



## Zhuliya (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you all for visiting!!!


----------



## tlaborn (Feb 9, 2011)

cool soap!


----------



## kelleyaynn (Feb 18, 2011)

Will you share your shaving soap recipe?


----------



## dubnica (Feb 18, 2011)

I like your blog.  I read several blogs from people on this forum and I  want to start my own blog too (in my primary language Slovak) but don't know where to start?  I think I will work on it during this 3-day weekend.


----------

